# Oyster shell grit



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought a small 2 # bag of oyster shell grit to try out at the feed supply place today , but I want to ask the experts here about it before I give it to my birds .

This stuff is from 1/4 to 3/8 " pieces and thin , like shavings or flakes of oyster shell , and quite sharp ! Does that sound right ? It seems like it would damage them internally . I can crush it up with a hammer if need be . The lady says they sell it by the 50# bags all the time no problems . But figure I had better check before I feed it . 

I looked for the Red Grit but couldnt find anyone who had it out here in the sticks . If this shell is OK , I assume this takes the place of the red grit ? 

My birds eat a lot of small pebbles off the ground for grit , but I want the calcium in their diet . 

Thanks again ,

Hambone


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I am sure it is ok. If you want to break it up further that can't hurt. Have you considered mail order? I got 2 lbs of high calcium grit and my birds really like it.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Hambone, I use that oyster shell too, and bought a 50# bag; it is good for the birds. I would be very leery of ordering any thru the mail. The shipping will cost more than the grit. Your feed store will help you with the right grit for your birds, they do that every day. You will be surprised, that they love it. Mine also eat sand! Go figure!!! They do get grit , but not the red. I can't find it either. I just told the guy at the feed mill that I had pigeons, and what did he suggest for grit, and he sold me a bag. They have people coming in all the time for this stuff. Hope this helps.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, you got the right thing. 
Oyster shell and grit are not the same thing. You need both. If you buy 50 lb bags they will last a long, long time with the amount of birds you have. Be sure and store them in plastic containers so they don't get wet. We have one member that bought grit that had gotten wet and was contaminated with a fungus. She ended up loosing two birds because of it.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

OK great , glad to hear its the right stuff , I may crush it up a wee bit further . We'll see how they take to it . I bought in small quantities to get by until I'm sure I'm getting all the right stuff . 

I bought a quart of Red Cell , 2# each of flax seed , oyster shell and black oil sunflower seeds plus 2 small bags of dryed split green peas at the market . I have about 10 or 15 # of feed left that came with the birds . They had just sold the last bag of pigeon feed before I got there darn it , but they are getting more in next weeks shipment . 

50# oy shells are 12 bucks and 50# of good pigeon feed is 22 bucks . The small 2#baggies are $1.75 , I didnt think that was too bad ...... That will last 4 birds ( so far ) a long time , now if I had to feed a 100+ birds , thats another story  .

Surprizingly Wallyworld and Petco basically have zilch for pigeons . We have 5 or 6 feed and tack stores here locally but mostly horse/livestock oriented . I havnt checked them all out either . But with some searching I'm finding everything I need here in town . 

Online shopping is a bit cheaper but the frieght eats up the savings . 

Fortunately the birds are all healthy so havnt had to deal with the medicine issue yet .


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Sounds like good news!*

Hi there, Hambone! Sounds like you are on the right track. Yes, that will last your birds a long time! That quart of Red Cell will last even longer, because you will use so little of it. I use 1 tsp. to a gallon of water one time a week, and am still on the quart I bought last fall! I only have a few too. I don't race, or show, just something to keep me busy. Glad you found what you needed!


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

Can you tell me, should I put a bowl out with just oyster, or mix it with the feed?


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys I'm actually looking for good grit. Can someone recommend anything. Can someone actually post a web link where I can buy. Please let me know.

Also can someone recommend an electric heater for a loft? My pouters have eggs now and I don't want to loose them due to bad weather. Please PM me with links if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

gunnarwordon said:


> Can you tell me, should I put a bowl out with just oyster, or mix it with the feed?


Grit and Oyster shell should be in a separate dish from the food. I mix my oyster shell in with my grit.

** If you have questions, you should start a new thread....this thread is 4 years old


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

zgrywusek said:


> Guys I'm actually looking for good grit. Can someone recommend anything. Can someone actually post a web link where I can buy. Please let me know.
> 
> Also can someone recommend an electric heater for a loft? My pouters have eggs now and I don't want to loose them due to bad weather. Please PM me with links if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


It depends on where you are as to what grit you'll find. Alot of people use Red Grit, but I can't find that around here. I get 50# bags of Grey Mineralized Pigeon Grit from 'Agway' (it's distributed by Agway)
This is the safest heater if you must use one....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_heater


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Red pigeon grit and the oystershell is bought at a feed store. find one and call or go and ask what they can get for you. wow this is an old thread!.. 2008.


----------

